# STX38 Gas Tank Repair



## MUTiger72 (Sep 7, 2010)

I traced the fuel leak in one of the two project STX38s my son and I are working on, and it's the nipple on the bottom of the gas tank that looks like it may have been pulled to the side and caused a small split (not visible in the photo, but, believe me, it's there) where the nipple for the fuel line goes into the tank. The tank is one-piece plastic material. Has anyone had success repairing one of these tanks? I think a flat rubber washer epoxied to the bottom of the tank around the base of the nipple might work. Has anyone used epoxy cement on one of these tanks? I can only guess how much a new tank from Deere would cost, if one is even available anymore, so all suggestions are welcomed.
Jim
Webster Groves, MO


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

I see STX38's advertised all the time on eBay and Craigslist. As well as parts for them. If you attempt to use an epoxy/washer combo on this tank, it will only be a matter of time before it leaks again. Vibration from the engine/mower, and moving along the ground, is bound to make it crack again. A good used tank should not cost that much from an online website. Good luck.


----------



## MUTiger72 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input, GreenFlyer. The best price I can find is $35.00 plus shipping for a used STX38 gas tank. I hear you and understand the problems with using an adhesive, cement or glue to effect a repair. So I looked for alternatives. Harbor Freight has a plastic welder set for $15 plus tax (less 20% if you get their online coupon = $13.) Plastic Welding Kit 80 Watt Iron
According to at least one review of the "welder," it was successfully used to repair a plastic mower gas tank. Obviously, I'm cost-sensitive (read: cheap -- I'm on a fixed income: VA Disability and SS) so the $13 alternative is a viable option, plus I'll have the "welder" to use for other uses in the future.
I'll report back in this thread after I try the plastic welder.


----------



## MUTiger72 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Plastic Welder Success*

At the risk of monopolizing my own thread, I'll update the status of the tank leak.
I tried the plastic welder from Harbor Freight today and it appears to have worked. I'm testing the repair overnight to ensure it doesn't leak anymore prior to reinstalling it. Basically, I built up additional plastic around the point at which the nipple exits the bottom of the tank and melted it into the original plastic, using one of the plastic "welding rods" provided. I'll keep my fingers crossed. 
I checked the tank on the newer STX38 ('93), and noticed that the gas tank has small buttress-like triangluar reinforcement where the nipple exits the tank, cast into the plastic. I guess the break in my '89's tank isn't the only one!
Jim
Webster Groves, MO


----------

